
The Man Who Writes His Dissenting Opinion in All Caps - gordon_freeman
http://priceonomics.com/man-writes-dissenting-opinion-in-all-caps/
======
jsmeaton
__" The theory being that no matter what the issues are, the most hysterical
side is probably incorrect" __Fedor laughed.

What a great observation. I'm going to try to pay more attention to this in
the future.

~~~
echion
The word "incorrect" here seems unjustified.

"less well-informed" would probably be a more reasonable claim, and possibly
verifiable.

~~~
byEngineer
What about "historical" reactions to Hitler before ww2 ?

~~~
skj
I imagine the pro-nazi sentiment was a lot more hysterical than the anti-nazi
sentiment. But, of course, I say this with no evidence.

~~~
Retric
He had a vary positive image in the US prior to WWII. IMO, this is simply an
outgrowth of what it takes to gain power. Sure, plenty of people recall Hitler
being man of the year 1939. But, few recall Josef Stalin was also named TIME's
Man of the year January 1943

~~~
slavik81
Man of the Year is not an endorsement. It goes to the most influential,
whether they've influenced things for good or for bad. Time basically put
European leaders on blast for being completely ineffective in reigning in
Germany's aggression.

Adolf Hitler: Man of the Year, 1938
[http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,760539,...](http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,760539,00.html)

~~~
Retric
Endorsement's come in all kinds. Quick name the leader of China? It's not like
the leader of the worlds largest economy is irrelevant is it?

PS: I had a vague idea that Angela Merkel was and or is Germany's current
leader, but other than name and tittle I am drawing a complete blank. For a
leader to have a positive image they need to be 'well known' and not
demonized.

------
cpwright
I think the most interesting twist about this, is that even though at first
glance it turns out there was just one guy who tends to use capital letters
more than others, his hypothesis that "shouting" was the reason for the caps
turned out to be wrong. It just turns out to be Faulkner's writing style,
possibly influenced by his background as a lawyer.

The twist of course, is "Fedor researched the issues on this year’s ballot
much more thoroughly before voting. He actually ended up siding with Faulkner
on a few counts. After all, they both dislike ballot measures."

------
anigbrowl
I can't vote (I'm not a citizen), and perhaps for that very reason I enjoy
perusing the votter guides and reading every last little thing, for years. I
entirely agree with this observation - if you're into spotting logical
fallacies or rhetorical trickery (including typographical) then it's nerdy fun
to play fallacy bingo on the proposition arguments and campaign ads. I know
Faulkner's annual arguments from living in SF, and there are similar folk in
every county.

